# Which alcohol is best to use??



## Jen74 (Mar 11, 2020)

I am making my own melt and pour glycerin soap and was wondering which kind of alcohol is best to use. I read somewhere that denatured was the best one to use. Then I read some people use rubbing alcohol, but that it can leave your soap smelling of alcohol. Any suggestions on what is best to use and least harsh?  Thank you..


----------



## lsg (Mar 12, 2020)

I don't use alcohol for M&P base.  I use propylene glycol.


----------



## Jen74 (Mar 12, 2020)

lsg said:


> I don't use alcohol for M&P base.  I use propylene glycol.



Is there a reason you prefer the proplyene glycol to the alcohol? I am sensitive to Polyelethyele glycol so not sure if they are related. I am trying to make a Melt and pour glycerin soap just to use since I have Severely sensitive skin and seemed to do well with just plain unscented glycerin soap. I am trying to use as little ingredients as I can. Also, what is the difference between making the soap cld processed or hot processed?


----------



## DeeAnna (Mar 12, 2020)

"Glycerin" soap is basically regular soap with various solvents (sugar, various alcohols and glycols, and/or glycerin) added to make it meltable and/or transparent. Usually two or more solvents are used. No matter whether you use denatured ethyl alcohol or isopropyl alcohol, it's going to be at least somewhat drying to the skin.

Do you have an ingredients list for the soap you can tolerate? That would be a starting point.

And have you considered this -- If you're trying to use as few ingredients as possible, then why not ditch the idea of "glycerin" soap with its added solvents and stick with making a regular soap instead?


----------



## Jen74 (Mar 12, 2020)

DeeAnna said:


> "Glycerin" soap is basically regular soap with various solvents (sugar, various alcohols and glycols, and/or glycerin) added to make it meltable and/or transparent. Usually two or more solvents are used. No matter whether you use denatured ethyl alcohol or isopropyl alcohol, it's going to be at least somewhat drying to the skin.
> 
> Do you have an ingredients list for the soap you can tolerate? That would be a starting point.
> 
> And have you considered this -- If you're trying to use as few ingredients as possible, then why not ditch the idea of "glycerin" soap with its added solvents and stick with making a regular soap instead?







 Hi, thanks for the response. I was using a soap made by a company called "unscented company". It was a unscented fragrance free glycerin soap. I did very good with it ( the ingredients were : Sodium Palmate, sodium palm kernelate, palm kenel acid, glycerin, sodium Chloride). Well they changed their ingredients and now their soap has a perfume fragrance which bothers me. What is odd is that I purchased another brand glycerin soap online  that has the same exact ingredients listed but I am reacting badly to it which Is odd as they have the same ingredients. Only thing I can think of is that they have maybe more of one ingredient that may be bothering me, I am not really sure. Or maybe how they made it( cold process versus hot)?? I am not sure. I tried other soaps like Plain castile which bothered my skin. Also do not do well with coconut or olive oil for some reason. It is very frustrating. I especially get very irritated down below in my private areas. It is very frustrating.  Any ideas are greatly appreciated...


----------



## DeeAnna (Mar 12, 2020)

The method by which you make soap (hot process or cold) doesn't matter after the soap is made and cured. What can make a difference in the finished soap is the proportions and types of the fats in the recipe, the amount of superfat, and other additives. 

I'm seeing a different ingredient list on their website -- sodium palmate, sodium palm kernelate, water, glycerin, sorbitol, sodium gluconate, palm acid, sodium chloride, palm kernel acid. Image source: https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0266/7171/0307/products/0020_baleco30aout201933133_1800x1800.jpg

To be honest, this reads as much like an everyday basic soap as it does a "glycerin" soap. The ingredients list is written using the "what comes out of the soap pot" method. 

Glycerin in an ingredients list like this can easily come from the process of soap making; it doesn't have to be an added ingredient. Most of the other ingredients are also normal chemicals created during the soap making process. The only exceptions would be sodium gluconate (a chelator that helps preserve the soap), sorbitol (a sugar alcohol that adds lather), and sodium chloride (table salt, adds hardness). 

Maybe Carolyn @cmzaha can give some insight about the sorbitol -- she uses it in her soap making.


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 12, 2020)

I am kinda chuckling at the ingredient list. It looks a lot like my soap would if I list what comes out of the pot. 

I find sorbitol to add nothing as far as irritation just nice lather and I have severely sensitive skin. As for soap bothering the tender southern body regions that is not the least uncommon. I simply do not use soap down yonder. I use a mild surfactant-based bar I make similar to my shampoo bar, but even more gentle. It also contains Sorbitol and Sodium Gluconate.


----------



## Jen74 (Mar 12, 2020)

DeeAnna said:


> The method by which you make soap (hot process or cold) doesn't matter after the soap is made and cured. What can make a difference in the finished soap is the proportions and types of the fats in the recipe, the amount of superfat, and other additives.
> 
> I'm seeing a different ingredient list on their website -- sodium palmate, sodium palm kernelate, water, glycerin, sorbitol, sodium gluconate, palm acid, sodium chloride, palm kernel acid. Image source: https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0266/7171/0307/products/0020_baleco30aout201933133_1800x1800.jpg
> 
> ...




Oh the list you read off is the New version of ingredients.. Before they did not have the sorbitol or sodium gluconate.  I am just trying to find something that does not irritate my vulva area so bad... .  I hate that my skin is so snesitive down there. I have IC( Interstitial Cystitis )of the bladder and when thigs get irritated down there it sets of my IC pain in my bladder... Is there anything I can use as a mild wash down there that wont irritate??



cmzaha said:


> I am kinda chuckling at the ingredient list. It looks a lot like my soap would if I list what comes out of the pot.
> 
> I find sorbitol to add nothing as far as irritation just nice lather and I have severely sensitive skin. As for soap bothering the tender southern body regions that is not the least uncommon. I simply do not use soap down yonder. I use a mild surfactant-based bar I make similar to my shampoo bar, but even more gentle. It also contains Sorbitol and Sodium Gluconate.





I am prone to yeast infections so  try and avoid anything like sorbitol down there( isn't is a form of sugar)? I am just trying to find a soap that is super gentle. Everything seems to irritate me in down there in the Vulva area.. I am about ready to give up on using any soap down there, but I feel gross, like I need to use at least something to wash mildly with ...


----------



## szaza (Mar 13, 2020)

Haha I was following this thread because I've been eyeing a mp from scratch recipe and boy did the subject change fast! 
It surprises me there are women who use real soap to wash down there.. I've always learned to avoid soap in those sensitive areas, because the female flora is supposed to be acidic to work properly and fight off infections. There are special (detergent based) washing solutions specifically made for the pH of the nether regions, maybe you could try one of those?


----------



## Jen74 (Mar 13, 2020)

szaza said:


> Haha I was following this thread because I've been eyeing a mp from scratch recipe and boy did the subject change fast!
> It surprises me there are women who use real soap to wash down there.. I've always learned to avoid soap in those sensitive areas, because the female flora is supposed to be acidic to work properly and fight off infections. There are special (detergent based) washing solutions specifically made for the pH of the nether regions, maybe you could try one of those?





I thought about that and looked for something, but those solutions are loaded with chemicals... I am highly chemical sensitive. Do you know of any solutions that could be used or even made that are actually gentle and do not contain a ton of chemicals??


----------



## szaza (Mar 13, 2020)

Jen74 said:


> Do you know of any solutions that could be used or even made that are actually gentle and do not contain a ton of chemicals??


Water but that's not the answer you're looking for.


----------



## Jen74 (Mar 13, 2020)

szaza said:


> Water but that's not the answer you're looking for.





I know, that is what it is coming too. I just am prone to Urinary tract infections so have to keep clean to some extent I think...


----------



## DeeAnna (Mar 13, 2020)

Sorbitol is a sugar alcohol. It has a backbone of 6 carbon atoms with 6 hydroxyl (-OH) groups hanging off it.

Guess  what... Glycerin (aka glycerol) is also a sugar alcohol and looks a lot the same. Glycerol has a backbone of 3 carbon atoms with  3 -OH groups.

Here's a picture of the two so you can compare -- https://www.researchgate.net/figure...-glycerol-sorbitol-and-PEG-300_fig2_317073485

***

It's absolutely your privilege and right to not use a cleanser with sorbitol in it. I would never criticize anyone for that. Allergies and sensitivities vary so much.

But I do have trouble when people make a blanket statement that they don't want things like sorbitol in a product, because it's a "chemical" when other similar chemicals in the product are deemed acceptable because they're somehow more "natural" or something. It makes it really difficult to have a factual conversation about this matter.


----------



## szaza (Mar 13, 2020)

As with any health problem, the best thing to do is get professional advice.
I've been looking around on the internet and finding objective information on intimate hygiene is really difficult. Most easy to read articles are published by companies selling hygiene products, which are obviously prone to bias.
I found this research paper if you're interested. They quote 2 different guidelines on page 5.


Jen74 said:


> I know, that is what it is coming too. I just am prone to Urinary tract infections so have to keep clean to some extent I think...


I'm actually wondering if cleaning with a high pH product might increase the chance for infections since it disrupts the natural flora and self cleaning/antimicrobial functions. 
This is one of the regions where pH is really important and a synthetic will be less harsh than soap, just like a syndet shampoo is better for hair than real soap.


----------



## Quilter99755 (Mar 14, 2020)

My daughter will get infections if she uses soap or any cleaner in her nether regions. Her GYN doctor said use nothing but water there.  I would advise like @szaza to get professional help, but in the meantime do as my daughter and wash only with water.  She has been soap free in that area for more than 10 years and hasn't had an infection since her GYN doc told her to stop using any kind of cleaning product.


----------



## Jen74 (Mar 15, 2020)

Quilter99755 said:


> My daughter will get infections if she uses soap or any cleaner in her nether regions. Her GYN doctor said use nothing but water there.  I would advise like @szaza to get professional help, but in the meantime do as my daughter and wash only with water.  She has been soap free in that area for more than 10 years and hasn't had an infection since her GYN doc told her to stop using any kind of cleaning product.





Does your daughter use soap elsewhere though( Like butt region)?? I mean I am okay not using any soap on my vulva, but feel I absoultely need some kind of soap on my butt area ( sorry if that came out gross).. I am very prone to UTI's and have to keep clean.... This is so frustrating.


----------



## moodymama (Mar 15, 2020)

Jen74 said:


> Does your daughter use soap elsewhere though( Like butt region)?? I mean I am okay not using any soap on my vulva, but feel I absoultely need some kind of soap on my butt area ( sorry if that came out gross).. I am very prone to UTI's and have to keep clean.... This is so frustrating.



80% of avoiding UTI is knowing which way to wipe; front to back.


----------



## Quilter99755 (Mar 15, 2020)

Jen74 said:


> Does your daughter use soap elsewhere though( Like butt region)?? I mean I am okay not using any soap on my vulva, but feel I absoultely need some kind of soap on my butt area ( sorry if that came out gross).. I am very prone to UTI's and have to keep clean.... This is so frustrating.


She uses soap all over her body except her vulva area.  So far she has been infection free for years. Prior to that she was using feminine hygiene products or soap. her doctor said it was perfectly okay to to wash all areas of her body with soap and water, just not in her vulva area. Doc said it was okay if soap rinsed to the area (from butt to genitals) or if she took a bath rather than a shower. ...but no scrubbing directly with any product. 

But like I said before, check with your doctor to see what she/he recommends. Her doctor said your body has its own way of cleaning and so nothing else is needed except rinsing with water. But what works for one does not always work for everyone.


----------



## szaza (Mar 15, 2020)

Could we maybe sidetrack this thread back to the original question? Though it doesn't seem relevant for the OP anymore, I'm still kind of interested in making mp from scratch. (I don't trust the quality of the mp I can buy locally at the hobby shop and I just really get more satisfaction from being able to say I made something from scratch). 
I found a recipe that seems good for clear MP  (that I'll  try tomorrow) but I'd also like to make a white MP base, if possible by using one of my usual recipes and making it remeltable. From what I've read, propylene glycol is what makes mp remeltable. So is just PG enough, or are other solvents necessary? And how do you calculate the amount of PG needed? @lsg you mentioned using propylene glycol.. do you care to share some of your experience?


----------



## tay12199 (Mar 16, 2020)

I am very sensitivein that area abd my obgyn told me to stay away from scented soaps, douches etc.. She told me to dilute apple cider vinger and runse wit that. 


Jen74 said:


> Does your daughter use soap elsewhere though( Like butt region)?? I mean I am okay not using any soap on my vulva, but feel I absoultely need some kind of soap on my butt area ( sorry if that came out gross).. I am very prone to UTI's and have to keep clean.... This is so frustrating.


----------



## Jen74 (Mar 16, 2020)

moodymama said:


> 80% of avoiding UTI is knowing which way to wipe; front to back.





Lol, Believe me, I have been wiping properly. I still am prone to UTI's though. I also have Interstitial cystitis which is chronic irritation of the bladder so that makes me more suseptible.


----------



## Jen74 (Mar 16, 2020)

tay12199 said:


> I am very sensitivein that area abd my obgyn told me to stay away from scented soaps, douches etc.. She told me to dilute apple cider vinger and runse wit that.




Ouch, I would think apple cider vinegar would be irritating to the delicate skin down there...


----------



## moodymama (Mar 16, 2020)

Jen74 said:


> Lol, Believe me, I have been wiping properly. I still am prone to UTI's though. I also have Interstitial cystitis which is chronic irritation of the bladder so that makes me more suseptible.



I work in healthcare and I know it seems  like something obvious but many  women don't know or they age and forget. So I thought I would mention.


----------

